# Netgear and Comcast Modem



## vwhite11 (Jun 25, 2008)

My internet works fine plugged into the comcast modem. When I plug it into my wireless router, it doesnt work. I reset both the modem and the router and nothing. Does comcast have a problem with outside routers?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Does comcast have a problem with outside routers?


If the router is outside it may be water logged. 

Do you remember to properly power cycle the modem (assuming that it's a modem only) when switching devices?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

After you bring the router inside, read the manual and follow the directions to set up a wireless connection.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I think vwhite11 means "outside" = "not Comcast". If the Comcast modem has a built in router and gives IP addresses that conflict with IP addresses assigned by the Netgear router, there can be a problem.

What are the manufacturer and model numbers for both the modem and router please?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey, TerryNet started it (Outside)


----------



## BadGoomba (Jun 27, 2008)

You might have to bypass the comcast modems firmware by setting it to bridge mode, most modems have options for this, they all very depending on make and model, you might have to contact the provider for instructions on bridging it. 
Where I work we commonly get calls for this kind've thing, with some of the modems we use (westell) we have to set them to bridge mode to get them to work properly with a router, your provider should have the info on doing this. Basically you'll be setting the comcast modem to "dumb mode" whereis the internet connection jumps past the comcast firmware and uses your routers firmware for configuration (ip routing/dhcp/everything else)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you'd supply the make/model numbers of the modem and the router as previously requested, we'd probably make more headway.

For plain broadband modems (NOT modem/routers) that are connected to a router, here's a reset sequence that should get you a wired connection with almost any cable ISP connection.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

I deal with this scenario everyday and the best thing I think to do first. We'll say you have your modem connected to your router properly and you are able to connect to your router wirelessly or wired successfully, but you have not internet access what I would do first is log into the router and check the Status page or look around and on the Netgears I believe it's "Router Status" you wanna look for Internet or WAN IP information. More then likely the router does not have an IP from the modem.

This is usually an easy fix a simple reset process of each device or one of them, but in your case being that you've already tried that also make sure the routers settings are set properly for your ISP.

If all is good then the above posts hopefully will resolve your issue.


----------

